# Silent Hill



## barrylamlam (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Very nice Barry!


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Any chance of posting what plants they all are?


----------



## hir0 (Nov 11, 2005)

gorgeous tank!


----------



## mrmagnan (Jan 29, 2005)

Salt said:


> Any change of posting what plants they all are?


Specs too!

Real nice.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice, though I would get rid of the plant on the far right side or change it for a green one.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I have to disagree with you Jay, I think it adds to the nice touch of reds he has in this tank. Nice!


----------



## billykid7171 (Dec 7, 2005)

Great Tank.....


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

sweet.

If I had to make a suggestion, and I do, I would suggest letting the midground stems on the lefthand side grow just a liiittle bit taller on the left edge so that the background stems crest over the mountains rather than running all the way to the left edge of the tank. I think it would do even more to add to the depth of the scene.

Would be easy to try, just skip a trimming, and easy to fix if it didn't work, just trim it back to normal.

And I really like the way the wood is used.

Is there any rock or plant that can go in the midground/foreground on the righthand side corner, or perhaps just removing a section of grass and leaving bare substrate there? You have the red plant in the background and the hairgrass filling the midground and foreground but that 2-layering on the righthand side doesn't carry the sense of depth that the lefthand side creates.

Nice scenery. It's a great tank.


----------



## barrylamlam (Jan 4, 2006)

mrmagnan said:


> Specs too!
> 
> Real nice.


Thx a lot... Bert , Hmrmagnan , hir0, billykid7171,Salt........

Tank: ADA Cube Garden [45cm (W) x 30cm (D) x 30cm (H)]
Light: PL light 36WX2
CO2: 24 hours
Substrate: ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia
Fertilizer: ADA ECA (2 drops/week), ADA Step 1 (1 ml/week)

lamlam


----------



## barrylamlam (Jan 4, 2006)

JaySilverman said:


> Nice, though I would get rid of the plant on the far right side or change it for a green one.


thx ur comment 
but i think it is too much green in my tank ...
so i put some red grass on the right side to balance ....

lamlam


----------



## barrylamlam (Jan 4, 2006)

turtlehead said:


> I have to disagree with you Jay, I think it adds to the nice touch of reds he has in this tank. Nice!


THX a lot turtlehead

lamlam


----------



## barrylamlam (Jan 4, 2006)

random_alias said:


> sweet.
> 
> If I had to make a suggestion, and I do, I would suggest letting the midground stems on the lefthand side grow just a liiittle bit taller on the left edge so that the background stems crest over the mountains rather than running all the way to the left edge of the tank. I think it would do even more to add to the depth of the scene.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, random_alias, your comment is very good....but this view had been removed , Now I've started to design new layout

lamlam


----------



## misterchengmoua (Dec 22, 2005)

beautiful!!!


----------

